# Weider Megamass 2000 or 4000? Meal Replacement?



## babahi (Jan 5, 2007)

I have trouble understanding the difference between Megamass 4000 and 2000. I usually use it for my PWO shake.

Are either also suitable as a meal replacement shake?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

how big are you?  do you need that many calories in one sitting?  Do you need that many grams of protein in one sitting?


----------



## Aeternitatis (Jan 5, 2007)

The difference is probably just the serving size. 

But I highly suggest you make your own MRP if possible by throwing some whey protein, milk, banana, peanut butter, and oats into a blender. That's the best damn MRP money can buy right there!


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 5, 2007)

those are just empty calories..if u can't eat a meal, do what he ^^^ says..make your own protein shake


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 5, 2007)

You have to watch the fat content in your PWO shake


----------

